
Ask HN: Are any founders looking for part time consulting work? - newman8r
This isn&#x27;t a hiring post, I&#x27;m just curious if this is something that founders might be interested in (I&#x27;m contemplating setting up a free job board for this purpose - probably just a weekend project). This is mostly for founders who bootstrap projects that are pre-revenue, or they&#x27;re between projects.<p>I&#x27;m also curious if anyone would be interested in hiring a technical or nontechnical founder part time&#x2F;temporarily as a consultant.
======
smt88
I think a good model for technical people is working as a "fractional CTO". I
could personally use someone right now who can write code and talk to clients,
but would only need them 10-20 hrs/wk (at a market-rate salary). Hard to find
that person at the moment.

~~~
sbuccini
I'm looking to pick up some work, mind if I shoot you an email?

~~~
smt88
Not sure if you were still planning to get in touch, but you can reach me at
smt88hn@gmail.com. Happy to email you if you'd prefer.

We have a few projects starting up and would love the help. Or, if timing
isn't right now, let's connect and hopefully work on something in the future.

Thanks!

